# And these are the same students driving Uber? My God...



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

"They were mainly students from the Masters of IT course."
...
"There were also cases of students who apparently didn't understand how to use a computer in any sophisticated way, so even logging on was a struggle for some students. There were also stories about students not recognising what a USB stick was."

https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/aust...ging-for-academics/ar-AAAYhwK?ocid=spartandhp
Master of It - can't use a computer. Aha...
Is it any wonder....

Here's when the troubles for unis and uber began:

*"Universities given more responsibility in visa process*
Australia's student visa system underwent a major overhaul in 2016.

The changes simplified the visa application process and gave universities the responsibility of assessing the suitability of some students, including vetting English standards, before they were granted visas.

"In short run you will love it as the graph of your enrolment numbers will shoot up. But after a few days / weeks you will see students approaching you for release letter and enrolling for Diploma program. They will use your English waiver just to get visa. Intention will be something else."

Uni visas used as BS to get visas here to work. What a rort.

Shameful.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Have a friend who worked in International Student interface activities at another prominent Uni.
Stories of waivers, bribes, threats, “under the counter” admissions and other compromising activities by Uni hierarchies - heard most of them already - well before last night’s 4 Corners.
Nothing new to see here - move along.


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2018)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Have a friend who worked in International Student interface activities at another prominent Uni.
> Stories of waivers, bribes, threats, "under the counter" admissions and other compromising activities by Uni hierarchies - heard most of them already - well before last night's 4 Corners.
> Nothing new to see here - move along.


Not just bribes and waivers, what's not talked about is that cheating on tests is standard in Indian schools - about 3/4 of the people who get passing marks only got there because they cheated their way to a passing grade - It's a big mess, but you can bet our pollies will do jack about it.

Also when can we start calling it an invasion? because lets be honest - that's exactly what it is....


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Teal said:


> Not just bribes and waivers, what's not talked about is that cheating on tests is standard in Indian schools - about 3/4 of the people who get passing marks only got there because they cheated their way to a passing grade - It's a big mess, but you can bet our pollies will do jack about it.
> 
> Also when can we start calling it an invasion? because lets be honest - that's exactly what it is....


"Invasion" is not politically correct.
You'll offend some of the progressive hipsters in the northern parts of melbourne.

Think of the positives, once Labor wins in a week, the boats laden with migrants will restart.


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckleUp said:


> "Invasion" is not politically correct.
> You'll offend some of the progressive hipsters in the northern parts of melbourne.
> 
> Think of the positives, once Labor wins in a week, the boats laden with migrants will restart.


Liberal vs Labor is just the choice between boat and plane in that department.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Teal said:


> Liberal vs Labor is just the choice between boat and plane in that department.


That's a good way of thinking about it.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

BuckleUp said:


> Think of the positives, once Labor wins in a week, the boats laden with migrants will restart.


It has been six long years for those poor fake refugees patiently waiting in Indonesia for another ALP government.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Krusty said:


> It has been six long years for those poor fake refugees patiently waiting in Indonesia for another ALP government.


Are they not over here already for "medical treatment".
We need someone like Putin here - not afraid to defend the motherland.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

BuckleUp said:


> Are they not over here already for "medical treatment".
> We need someone like Putin here - not afraid to defend the motherland.


An Australian Putin, no such animal, our pollies are all a bunch of p_ssy whipped arse kissing pc soyboys that are afraid of their own shadows and take their orders from the lesbians that run the UN.


----------

